# Puppy Contract



## TNM (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello All,

Could you be so kind and assess the following sale contract. I’m not experienced in this field. Is there anything missing? I was thinking that the all the documents such as pedigree, passport along with health check certificates and vaccines should also be highlighted in there.

Many thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You should get other paperwork, for your vet. They need to know what shots were given, and the time they were given. Also puppys paperwork to register them. Have the parents, grandparents, and great grandparents passed all health testing?
I would also rather have a 2 year guarantee against genetic problems.
In the US we don't OFA hips until 2 years old. It may be different in your country, using Pennhip as the testing.


----------



## TNM (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you.
All vaccination serial numbers, certification and dates.

The breeder did say the dogs are free from any health defects in an email so I’ll ask her to include this.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have a area Vizsla club?
They can normally help narrow down the list of good, and not so good breeders.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd have trouble with one paragraph of the contract.
If you hunt the dog, it would technically be impossible to meet the criteria of the paragraph on the second page. I'm sure that there is some flexibility there.
My contract for Finn had a time limit Vet check that I knew would be a problem to meet, as we got him right before a major holiday here in the US. Instead of the 7 days to have him vet checked, in the contract, we just lined it out and made it 14 days for me to have Finn vet checked, by my vet, following purchase.
Texas Red is correct, there is more paperwork here in the US.


----------



## TNM (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks gunnr.

Should the vaccine serial numbers be in the contact or just that they have had all vaccines and they shall be provided?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I got the copy of the vaccination record from the Vet the breeder used to have the first series of shots administered. There is only one series here for a puppy that young.
I handed this to my Vet, they called her vet, and got his "records". Couldn't be very many "records" for an 8 week old puppy. Probably just one or two.
Some folks in the US change Vets like socks, but I don't. I've used the same office for some twenty years now for my dogs, cats and horse. It makes it easier to keep track of vaccines and such.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

gunnr said:


> I'd have trouble with one paragraph of the contract.
> If you hunt the dog, it would technically be impossible to meet the criteria of the paragraph on the second page.


That’s my question too. Plus there are many public areas in my country that allows off leash dogs. Even at cafes and restaurants. I guess if I got a contract like that I wouldn’t know what to do. Off leash is very common here whether to let the dog play, or to hunt. We’ve taken our puppy to a restaurant before with their permission, and he was allowed to lie quietly off the leash under the table. At public parks about every other dog we meet is off leash.


----------



## TNM (Apr 24, 2020)

No need for replies now as I won’t be going ahead with this one. Please see my other post.


----------

